
Ask HN: Experience with On-Premise Web Analytics - Bootvis
We are looking to add web&#x2F;usage analytics to our internally hosted Shiny dashboards. We prefer not to use Google Analytics but use an on premise solution instead.<p>I&#x27;m looking at Matomo which looks like a good pick but I&#x27;m interested to hear people&#x27;s experiences with it or alternatives.<p>Thanks!
======
baccredited
I'd go with web server logfiles plus
[https://goaccess.io/](https://goaccess.io/)

Start with the simplest thing that could possibly work and expand to other
solutions only if needed.

~~~
vladsanchez
Never seen it. Replacing pgBadger right now. Thanks for sharing/spreading the
love! ;-)

------
gorkemcetin
You may want to check Countly as well ([https://count.ly](https://count.ly)) -
one speedy option is to deploy using Digital Ocean
[https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/countly-
analytics](https://marketplace.digitalocean.com/apps/countly-analytics) ..
Countly is a perfect fit for both web and mobile, so in the future if you want
to track your mobile apps as well, it is the go-to solution.

------
Bootvis
Thanks all, I didn't find these while Googling. I'll give them a try.

------
jonahbenton
Use Fathom Lite:

[https://github.com/usefathom/fathom/blob/master/README.md](https://github.com/usefathom/fathom/blob/master/README.md)

